# Singapore...a new home for riches



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SmellyHongKongAir said:


> our Hong Kong cleaners will do the cleaning for u, i think the cleaners in hong kong cares abt human rights. so i think they dun mind cleaning the mess of the chewing gums.


Just like the rest of the free world, where people can voice their opinions and not have to worry about being persecuted. We actually can repel unreasonable laws and attempts to bring them into the judiciary.

So, where are *you* from, _SmellyHongKongAir_?


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Is there a *reasonable* cause behind a gum ban? It doesn't exist elsewhere in the developed world. Either the government is very afraid of what people do, or the people are so uncontrollable excessive measures are needed to reel them in.
> 
> If you'd like to discuss rationally and intelligently, do continue.


u think there are no reasonable cause for the banning of the gum? do u think any rational government wld ban anything without considering?

if it doesnt exist anywhere in the developed world, does it means that it shouldnt be carried out here? 

if u tell me the streets of hk do not have the gum stains, and those cleaners do not clean them, and i wld say, hk is a civilised city. but is this the case?

so, lets talk abt banning smoking in public spaces. jsut because its carried out in the US, is it also not controlling the choices of the people?

even so, if i can read somewhere, even in NYC, the government is debating whether there shld be a ban of the gum. but wat they lack is the political will. lucky, the ppl is behind the gov here, else this wld be a grouse of the ppl.

if we in singapore dont mind the ban, wld u as an outsider, consider it not rite for us? because u dun live in singapore u see that it bothers u and let it use this to attack us on the human rights of choice!

just like we chinese wld say, picking fish bones in the chicken meat!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Please people, what's being discussed is irrelevant and trivial - it is relevant only if you are talking about political/human rights etc issues, and SSC is not the place for this, even if this is the Citytalk area.


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

ignoramus said:


> Please people, what's being discussed is irrelevant and trivial - it is relevant only if you are talking about political/human rights etc issues, and SSC is not the place for this, even if this is the Citytalk area.



exactly,
thats my point. i dun really know why ppl wld always use insignficant bad points to proof their point that singapore is not human rights compliances.

and watever good things, wld always be put down with bad things by the HKSkyline, I dun really know whats Singapore has done wrong to him


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's all part of the big picture, which some people may forget when discussing a specific point. Quality of life encompasses many measures, including the judiciary system. For the wealthy, they don't like to have their lives interferred with, especially from the government, and this is not just for tax revenues.

But then, some people are too hyped up with personal attacks than a grasp of the real issue at hand.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

builder1010 said:


> exactly,
> thats my point. i dun really know why ppl wld always use insignficant bad points to proof their point that singapore is not human rights compliances.
> 
> and watever good things, wld always be put down with bad things by the HKSkyline, I dun really know whats Singapore has done wrong to him


I will not comment about that hno: but all I know is that as *seasoned forumers*, we *should not discuss such issues here.* Its like discussing property prices in skyscraper forums.

SkyscraperCity does not equal = Politics, human rights, property prices & speculation, city vs city etc.

If there is a debate on such issues, bring it elsewhere.

I am sure the moderators and the other forumers will agree.


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

ok. i rest my case.
my consciense is clear and i standby my country and wat i said.

its no more arguing or countering. am not very articulate as him.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Ritz-Carlton Residences in Singapore a first in Asia 

4 Sep 07

*Premier hotel brand will build 58 high-end homes in Cairnhill on former Horizon View site*

WELL-HEELED fans of the Ritz-Carlton's luxury accommodation will soon be able to buy homes in Singapore that come stamped with the five-star hotel brand. 
Asia's first Ritz-Carlton Residences will be launched for sale in Singapore late next month, with 56 apartment units and two penthouses up for grabs. 

The 36-storey tower will be built in Cairnhill Road on the former Horizon View site, and will be completed by early 2010. 

Residents will enjoy a 24-hour concierge service, housekeeping and sommelier service. All the staff will be trained and managed by Ritz-Carlton. 

While the apartment prices have not yet been finalised, Ritz-Carlton's vice-president of international hotel development, Mr Shawn Hill, said the hotel's branded apartments usually fetch up to 50 per cent more than comparable non-branded homes. 

'Typically, comparing against non-branded residential properties, we see a 20 to 50 per cent premium over the highest-end homes in each market,' he told The Straits Times. 

There are currently 32 other Ritz-Carlton Residences around the world, including in New York, Boston, Hawaii and the Bahamas. Similar projects are in the pipeline in Europe and the Middle East, Mr Hill said. 

In Asia, Singapore was chosen for the residences' debut over cities such as Kuala Lumpur and Tokyo, where Ritz-Carlton has service apartments. 

'We chose Singapore because we consider it to be a pace-setter in the region, and it's a highly sought-after city to live in,' explained Mr Hill. 

'Singapore, as a city, has some of its own branding and a very strong international appeal. It represents a high quality of living as well as stability.' 

But the group is also looking at building more of such homes in other 'gateway cities' in Asia, including Hong Kong, Shanghai, Tokyo, Ho Chi Minh City and Jakarta, Mr Hill added. 

The Singapore project is a partnership between Ritz-Carlton and Hayden Properties - a 50:50 joint venture between real estate firm KOP Capital and Emirates Investment Group unit Emirates Tarian Capital. 

Hayden, which was set up last October, is also the developer behind the luxury project at 37 Scotts Road that boasts a garage in every apartment. 

The Ritz-Carlton Residences in Singapore will offer units in three sizes. The three-bedroom units will be 2,800 sq ft while the four-bedders will be 3,100 sq ft and the penthouses will weigh in at more than 5,000 sq ft. 

Each unit will have designer fittings and appliances. The property will also have a lap pool, library, wine cellar, and a kitchen and entertainment area managed by the Ritz-Carlton. 

Monthly maintenance fees for the apartments may add up to between $2,000 and $3,000, said Ms Ong Chih Ching, Hayden's founder and lead director. 

She said the trend of hotel-branded residences is set to grow in Asia, as homebuyers become more affluent. 

'Apart from the luxurious hardware that you will see in buildings, the other thing that buyers will look for is service. A lot of the hotel chains have good reputations for their service.' 

Other hotel-branded residences in Singapore include Four Seasons Park and St Regis Residences. 

Mr Ku Swee Yong, director of marketing and business development at Savills Singapore, agreed that more co-branded apartments will emerge, and not just involving hotels. 

'The co-branding trend includes architects, designers, fashion labels such as Armani and Versace, and these will put Singapore on the world map.' 

He expects foreigners to make up most of the buyers of the Ritz-Carlton apartments. These could 'definitely fetch a minimum' of $4,000 per sq ft, which is at least 20 per cent more than current prices in Cairnhill, he said. 


By Fiona Chan, Property Reporter


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Oooh - since the Ritz Hong Kong is moving to ICC, that's what they should do with the Ritz Carlton in Central now: turn it into Ritz-residences.

Sorry to veer off topic here, but does anyone (hkyskyline?) know what's going to happen to the Ritz building in Central?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Oooh - since the Ritz Hong Kong is moving to ICC, that's what they should do with the Ritz Carlton in Central now: turn it into Ritz-residences.
> 
> Sorry to veer off topic here, but does anyone (hkyskyline?) know what's going to happen to the Ritz building in Central?


I remember reading about it in the paper - they are redeveloping it into a commercial building.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That's a shame - one of the better looking buildings and hotels in Hong Kong that.

I hope their interior designer in the new one won't go all "futuristic" and will remember what the Ritz is all about.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

oops. delete my post.


----------

